# Rusty Spoon vs Arnold Schoenberg



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Please don't report me for forum space-wasting. Don't get angry at me, Zhdanov


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

How rusty are we talking??


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Is there another section of the website this can be moved to?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

DaveM said:


> Is there another section of the website this can be moved to?


NO! Polls are educational and can lead to interesting discussion!!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Is the rusty spoon tonal?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

:cheers:

I am a fan of Schoenberg's work but this is undoubtedly funny :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I voted Schoenberg= finally he might win one but just as well it was not Rusty Berther


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If Arnie can't win this one, then we should try "Pol Pot vs Schoenberg." And if that doesn't work, just drop the whole idea.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

So disheartened to see so much hate for rusty spoons in this thread. I guess people just aren't ready for the future of music yet.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like Arnie is neck and neck with the spoon.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

StevenOBrien said:


> So disheartened to see so much hate for rusty spoons in this thread. I guess people just aren't ready for the future of music yet.


Yeah, most people are just too lazy to put any work into understanding rusty spoons. They'd rather have something simple that they can whistle, like Schoenberg. So rusty spoons are rarely encountered in the concert halls, filled with their fat and middle-brow patrons, and just about never on the radio. Given the similar treatment of dull knives and unwashed forks, it's easy to see why classical music is being dumbed down! :scold:


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

KenOC said:


> They'd rather have something simple that they can whistle, like Schoenberg.


Yeah! Seriously! Why are people clinging to music >100 years old???


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

If it was two rusty spoons, would it make Atonal music?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> If it was two rusty spoons, would it make Atonal music?


We might need 12 spoons for that!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll take this. Not sure how the addition of rust would affect the tonal quality.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

How dumb was Arnold Schoenberg? He took Rusty Spoon to the Rose Bowl! 



:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I prefer the music of Rusty Schoenberg and Arnold Spoon, if that's what you're asking?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KenOC said:


> If Arnie can't win this one, then we should try "Pol Pot vs Schoenberg."


So we're going to stir the Pot with a rusty spoon...


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm a huge Schoenberg fan but the rusty spoon is just too good


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Even Schoenberg would pick the rusty spoon. How else will he eat breakfast? He is a cerealist after all! 




:tiphat:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Even Schoenberg would pick the rusty spoon. How else will he eat breakfast? He is a cerealist after all!
> 
> :tiphat:


I think Cereal vs Bacon/Eggs is the true poll that we subconsciously all wish to participate in :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> If it was two rusty spoons, would it make Atonal music?


No longer then 4:33"


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> No longer then 4:33"


Think about it, rusty spoons (forget the rust) make a quiet metallic sound. This is essentially percussion. There are instruments in an orchestra that have such sounds but more developed (like chimes etc), so it wouldn't be out of place in a work if handled precisely.

Atonal? if there where a lot of rusty spoons that resonated at different frequencies but a single rusty spoon by itself would only render a single tone, so what would that be? just a suspended root tone?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Two tones? no, that would signify a relationship between pitches. 

If they where microtonally tuned? perhaps

Likewise, not at this point. 


The more spoons, the better, the more possibilities


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Millions for national defense, but not one pound for rusty spoons!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Rusty Spoon music


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

Poll: Rusty Spoon vs Arnold Schoenberg

The complete unknown, Mr Spoon (or should that be Miss, Ms or Mrs?) v the notorious Mr Schoenberg is hardly a fair contest.

Can someone point me to a sample of Spoon's works on Youtube? Or a Wiki entry?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If Herr Spoon is keeping a low profile (as seems to be the case) then preferring him to Schoenberg is the equivalent of liking Cage's 4'33" better than his other more audible works. And of course many do.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Gurrelieder's good, I guess.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Rusty Schoen or Spoonberg? 

I think that's a kind of Spoonerism...


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Rusty Spoon music


_That_ is definitely a piece by Arnold Schoenberg! I'm sure of it! 99.99999% at least.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> _That_ is definitely a piece by Arnold Schoenberg! I'm sure of it! 99.99999% at least.


Isn't that him on Spoons also.................


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Arnold Shownburn is ok, I prefer Rusty Cage myself


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> If it was two rusty spoons, would it make Atonal music?


or bi-tonal music?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Headphone Hermit said:


> or bi-tonal music?


Or even bi-sexual, depending on the terminology used by the word "spoon" ut:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I prefer the all time great classic _Pa Pa l'americano_. The strong harmony, original invention, triple fugue exposition are exquisite, not to mention the voice sung with perfect timber and pitch.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Arnold got close but needs more votes


----------

